# Septuagint



## JML (Jan 21, 2013)

I am wanting to purchase a Septuagint. What is the best edition of the Septuagint to purchase? I would rather have an all Greek edition instead of a Greek/English parallel edition.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 21, 2013)

John, from this site I got the following information:

-----

Compared to the Old or New Testament, resources for the Septuagint are scant. That being said, there are a number of texts and translations readily available, and more in progress. The standard Greek edition of the Septuagint in Greek was just revised.



​*Septuaginta* (Alfred Rahlfs, ed.; Editio altera/Revised and corrected edition by Robert Hanhart; German Bible Society, 2006). This is the popular edition of the Septuagint -- and the only affordable version with the complete Greek text. Note that this is _not_ a critical text (e.g., there is only a brief critical apparatus). Rahlfs based his text primarily on codex Vaticanus (B), but when necessary (and in his own opinion based on established text-critical principles) he adopts readings found in codex Alexandrinus (A) and codex Sinaiticus (S) so as to represent as closely as possible the "Old Greek" version of the text (i.e., the "original" text). This new “Rahlfs-Hanhart” edition is a minor, yet significant, revision of Rahlfs’ LXX by Robert Hanhart. This revision is a stop gap measure, since a new critical edition of the LXX Psalms is many years off and there were many small errors in the original edition that needed to be corrected. In addition to correcting small errors, Hanhart also made some modifications to the critical apparatus, including redescribing the way appeals to textual traditions were quantified as well as the inclusion of a number of other uncials and recensions where the first edition only mentioned B, S, or A. | Buy from Amazon.com

Considering that the new revision does not change the substance of Rahlfs's text, you may save a bit of money by purchasing the first edition:



*Septuaginta* (Alfred Rahlfs, ed.; American Bible Society; Reprint edition, 1979). | Buy from Amazon.com

-----

As you are looking for an all-Greek edition I think these are the best, and in particular the 1979 edition, as the text is the same and the price way lower.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

